# ABA/DCOE 40's A learning experience for the masses, I HOPE!



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

This will be going in a mk2 Golf. 

Seen here for absolutely no reason: 









*The carbs*: 

















Buying a Rowland manifold from EXTRUDABODY this weekend, so that it done. My main questions/concerns come in the fueling/ignition departments just like EVERYBODY else. I have been doing a ton of reading and am trying to get as good of a grasp on things as possible before I start in on building this..... Help along the way is appreciated. :beer: 

*Fueling*: 

I want to try running the OEM intank tranfer pump with a FPR and guage like mentioned in the FAQ. I cant see this NOT working, so I need to try it. The way I see it is if it doesnt work out I can just go the Carter 4070 route and will still use the regulator/guage. Not a big deal..... 

-_Go to Summit Racing's website for these parts_. 

*Ignition*: 

Im thinking of running the CIS knockbox setup using the TT ABA dizzy adapter ring. I know of a carb setup or two that use this with no issues and I want to try it for the main reason that it is easy to come by, very cheap, and easy as pie to install. 

What would experienced people suggest for initial jetting? 

Does anybody see any holes in my logic? Im not looking to be spoonfed, but want this to be as informative as possible and would like to try and keep it specific to the ABA/40's platform. This is meant to be a learning tool for myself as well as maybe shedding light on others who may not be in the know. Thanks


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

Diagram of a DCOE 40 for reference:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Well, they'll probably have F16 emulsion tubes in them already, so that's covered. F11s would also work, but I'm not very familiar with Weber sidedrafts, I'm a Dellorto fanboy . Main airs should be between 180-200 as a starting point, and 135-145 main jets. My 1.8 likes 130 mains, but again, they're Dells. Idles, well, 50F8 or 50F9 would be my guess. Top it off with 150-200 needle valves, and you probably have a good place to start tuning from. 

Of course, all my experience is based around a 1.8 that liked 32mm chokes, with a 6200 RPM redline. I'd go 34s on an ABA for 6200-6500.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

in for progress opcorn:


----------



## newguy99 (Jul 2, 2009)

Nothing of worth to contribute :thumbup:


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

Gorgeous white GSD, pretty rare ones they are...all because the stupid AKC and their bureaucracy... 

Anyway, CARBS!


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

CISinjected said:


> Gorgeous white GSD, pretty rare ones they are...all because the stupid AKC and their bureaucracy...
> 
> Anyway, CARBS!


 Haha thanks bud! That's The Duke. You'll get to know him most likely.....


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

awesome  
i'm also about to venture into the carb world. picked up a set of dellorto 40's for my counterflow 8v. it's running on cis-e. for ignition i'm going to try two routes. using the existing knock box setup and somehow tie in the idle switch, and i also have a vac dizzy and spare icu i'm building a harness for, like ones pictured in the carb faq and bike carb thread. 
as for fueling i'm keeping the cis pumps and using a aeromotive bypass fpr. the part number is 13301, and it's good for 3-20 psi. i'm using the existing lines for feed and return. 
i've got all the parts, now i just have to find a good weekend to tear the head off and throw the carbs on....


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

Manifold and some fuel fittings for the carb's ordered today. This week I have to order a FPR, a fuel pressure guage, and get some fuel line. Next weekend I have to make a trip to the drunkard and grab a knockbox ignition setup too.... Besides a few other odds and ends, I'm ready to rock and roll. My goal is to drive this car to h20 with the new motor and all that. Seems feasable as long as everything gets to me on time and nothing goes wrong. I'm anxious to get started!!!!!!


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

This is gonna be good.


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

mushroom_curry said:


> This is gonna be good.


 I sure as hell hope so! 

Everything is ordered! All I need now is to make a trip to the yard and get all my ignition crap!


----------



## Heidelberg2az (Aug 8, 2009)

curious to see the outcome of this. What motor are you bolting the carbs up 2?


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

Heidelberg2az said:


> curious to see the outcome of this. What motor are you bolting the carbs up 2?


ABA.

Still waiting for my manifold from Extrudabody...... It was on backorder and had to be shipped from S.Africa. I also still need to make time to get to the yard for my ignition bits...


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is a picture of the car from last weekend just for ****s and giggles....


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

T minus 33 days.


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

Haha, trust me, I'm aware.....opcorn:


----------



## Heidelberg2az (Aug 8, 2009)

oh ok thats the same motor I am using for my carb setup in an mk2. Got the motor torn apart right now so I can get some headwork and internal work done. I was going to order that same manifold. Make sure u post some pics/opinions on it when you get it. Love the car btw:thumbup: one of the small bumpered cars that now has me thinking bout switching to smalls on my monty.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

my coupe which was originally going to get the carb diet....

















was rear ended last weekend :banghead:
so i'm back driving the 4drwhore golf and am attempting the carbs on it today.









the golf has an aba bottomend, rv head, 270 autotech, 3 angle vj, and the head was decked 30thousands. should make for a peppy daily. wish me luck!


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

in for this too for sure..IM in the process of doing an ABA on duel webber 40's in the Mk1.. there is def not too much info on this setup to be found so this thread is much needed. I will do my best to contribute as much as possible as my build progresses..

my setup so far consists of..

Early OBD1 aba Block
aba head with solid lifters,big valves, p&p and injection holes welded 
duel webber 40's
Rowland Manifold
MSD 6Al
MSD 8980
Syntec Throttle linkage

im def still gathering parts and have yet to bring the bottom end to the machine shop for honing and whatnot.. once things get rolling after the season is over and the car is off the road ill def have some more updates and hopfully more info to share..


----------



## conejo.01 (Sep 19, 2008)

*chadil*

I am using Chadil Manifold. This is longer than Rowland and have no issues if you want to use vacuum distributor. I am using 45 dhlas with custom linkage. A month ago I installed Sytek linkage kit and works great too. Chadil has better finish than Rowland. I bought a Rowland too and had to sent it to the machine shop to check the surfaces, the only weak point of Chadil's is clearance problems with some Weber carbs (DCO I think), but have straighter ports.


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^^^^^

I take it you are using your stock vaccum advance dizzy setup?


----------



## conejo.01 (Sep 19, 2008)

DHLAS have vacuum port. I almost forgot to tell you that I am using 230mm block not an ABA.








this is a closer look


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

conejo.01 said:


> DHLAS have vacuum port. I almost forgot to tell you that I am using 230mm block not an ABA.
> this is a closer look


 


I understand your Del's have the vaccum port. Are you running your stock vaccum advance dizzy though?


----------



## conejo.01 (Sep 19, 2008)

Joel Goodson said:


> I understand your Del's have the vaccum port. Are you running your stock vaccum advance dizzy though?


 Yes I do. It's an European model from a 87 Golf II EV engine. It has the little vacuum chamber. There are some models that use a bigger one that seems to be less sensitive to vacuum.
I have noticed that it has a better timing curve than the centrifugal distributor.
The jetting is another plus for Dell's. They use a wider range of numbers and they are almost like FI if you use your car daily.


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

some good info already.. lets keep this up top :thumbup:


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

After talking to Esher a couple weeks ago, I am just going to go the MSD route for ignition. Im sure I'll be happier this way. Whats another $200 after being this deep into it? Haha.


If anybody has a used one they want ot get riud of let me know! 


I will be starting on everything the week following H20. :beer:


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Joel Goodson said:


> After talking to Esher a couple weeks ago, I am just going to go the MSD route for ignition. Im sure I'll be happier this way. Whats another $200 after being this deep into it? Haha.
> 
> 
> If anybody has a used one they want ot get riud of let me know!
> ...


Look forward to seeing your progress. I just picked up a pair of Weber 40 DCOE for my MK1 ABA.

Where did you guys find the linkage?


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

CapitalM3 said:


> Where did you guys find the linkage?


Check this site out:

http://www.piercemanifolds.com/Default.asp


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the link. More specifically on the ignition, you're going with an MSD 6AL and one of MSD's blaster coils?


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

CapitalM3 said:


> Thanks for the link. More specifically on the ignition, you're going with an MSD 6AL and one of MSD's blaster coils?


Exactly.


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Joel Goodson said:


> Exactly.


Thanks again. I've got all my parts together and am taking off a couple days work to hopefully make some progress on mine. My parts list includes Weber DCOE 40s, Rowland manifold, MSD 6a, MSD blaster 2, stock ABA distributor, 1-6 psi fuel pressure regulator, in-line fuel pressure gauge and a cheap airtex fuel pump. All going on a stock ABA.


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

CapitalM3 said:


> Thanks again. I've got all my parts together and am taking off a couple days work to hopefully make some progress on mine. My parts list includes Weber DCOE 40s, Rowland manifold, MSD 6a, MSD blaster 2, stock ABA distributor, 1-6 psi fuel pressure regulator, in-line fuel pressure gauge and a cheap airtex fuel pump. All going on a stock ABA.


Hell yeah dude. That's basically what I am doing minus the fuel pump. I'm using the stock intank pump and a pressure regulator.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

CapitalM3 said:


> Thanks again. I've got all my parts together and am taking off a couple days work to hopefully make some progress on mine. My parts list includes Weber DCOE 40s, Rowland manifold, MSD 6a, MSD blaster 2, stock ABA distributor, 1-6 psi fuel pressure regulator, in-line fuel pressure gauge and a cheap airtex fuel pump. All going on a stock ABA.


ditch the aba distributor buy an TT adapter for a early style distributor


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

Svedka said:


> ditch the aba distributor buy an TT adapter for a early style distributor


Why? He doesnt need to if he is going the MSD route.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

don't you need the adjustment of the distributor or does the msd make it a locked timing and does the 4 window vs the 1 window have an effect on tuning, I have always ditched the aba dist because it was locked and is a 4 window?


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hmmm, apparently I'm not understanding something correctly. My plan was to get the car running on the ABA distributor and eventually manipulate the timing with an MSD 8980 http://www.msdignition.com/Products/RPM/Timing_Controls/Timing_Controls/8980_-_Timing_Computer.aspx

So you're saying an early style distributor could produce similar results as the MSD 8980? (keep in mine that my '82 was originally carb'd)


----------



## doctor12valve (Jul 20, 2005)

Svedka said:


> don't you need the adjustment of the distributor or does the msd make it a locked timing and does the 4 window vs the 1 window have an effect on tuning, I have always ditched the aba dist because it was locked and is a 4 window?


The ABA dist. is only locked until you break those pesky pins off, then it will be adjustable like all other 8V dist's before it. As for the 4 window - I would assume nothing... Might be a good question for MSD tech-line.



CapitalM3 said:


> So you're saying an early style distributor could produce similar results as the MSD 8980? (keep in mine that my '82 was originally carb'd)


I had a friend that ran his Rabbit on 40mm dellortos, stock JH motor, with the stock centri-advance-dist. and vacuum advance hooked up with great success... I am in the process of mimicking that with my current Mk1 GTI.

Not trying to thread-jack! Here is my sitch if anyone cares to offer some insight...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5040476-Help-with-Dellorto-Specs-on-healthy-1.8L-8V-s


----------



## JettaBoyd (Jul 31, 2007)

I was experiencing fuel cut using my in tank pump on my '92. It was odd because the gauge on my regulator would read 4 psi but very little volume of fuel was flowing. I added a holley micro pump on a 12V relay and the 2 get the job done.


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

Glad to see this thread is still kickin! im pretty well into my project already, ill be ordering my cam today and hope to get the head to the machine shop so they can measure for clearencing and whatnot.. im thinking a TT 288 will do the job.. I actually have a 304 cam that came with the head when i bought it but just not sure i want to go that big for a street car.. if anyones interested in it get shoot me an IM :thumbup:


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

bunicula said:


> Glad to see this thread is still kickin! im pretty well into my project already, ill be ordering my cam today and hope to get the head to the machine shop so they can measure for clearencing and whatnot.. im thinking a TT 288 will do the job.. I actually have a 304 cam that came with the head when i bought it but just not sure i want to go that big for a street car.. if anyones interested in it get shoot me an IM :thumbup:


Nice. Feel free to post pictures. This isnt just MY thread. Its for everyone. :thumbup:


Update on mine: STILL havent started. I was going to start right after H20, but my garage plans fell through and am on the hunt again. Im itching to get started.


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

Nothing to Relivent to the thread going on just yet bud.. Just doing all the work in the bay/inner fenders as of now..


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'll have to post pictures of mine. Had to pickup the abf alternator setup from Black Forrest and a Civic radiator. I just couldn't get things to fit with the stock ABA alternator and mk1 radiator.


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

CapitalM3 said:


> I'll have to post pictures of mine. Had to pickup the abf alternator setup from Black Forrest and a Civic radiator. I just couldn't get things to fit with the stock ABA alternator and mk1 radiator.


You had the side tank radiator? Want to donate it?????


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

I keep seeing talk of plugging injector holes...... WTF is that about? The injector holes are in the stock manifold.....:sly:


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

^ there talking about the injector ports in the head bud.. if you look at a stock ABA head the intake ports have a little lobe on top of them where the injector fits in.. this can be filled with weld and smoothed.. I can take a pick of my head next to a stock one for you later and post it up so you can see what im talking about


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

bunicula said:


> ^ there talking about the injector ports in the head bud.. if you look at a stock ABA head the intake ports have a little lobe on top of them where the injector fits in.. this can be filled with weld and smoothed.. I can take a pick of my head next to a stock one for you later and post it up so you can see what im talking about


I understand, but why would they need to be filled a d smoothed on the head? Enlighten me.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

the carb intake manifold usually covers them up. Maybe the people talking about plugging them were talking about a counterflow head.


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

they dont need to be plugged up.. but for a proper port/polish they should be filled and while im sure air lose through them is minimal once the manifold is bolted down, filling them just ensures no leaks from that area ..and no im not talking about counterflow heads although you could do the same thing with that head as well im guessing


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

bunicula said:


> they dont need to be plugged up.. but for a proper port/polish they should be filled and while im sure air lose through them is minimal once the manifold is bolted down, filling them just ensures no leaks from that area ..and no im not talking about counterflow heads although you could do the same thing with that head as well im guessing


Yeah ok, I can understand that. I thought I was somehow not getting this. :laugh:


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

not needed except for a full race head to get the last bit of power out. It is the same on a 16V head and it is pretty much never done for street or non-race performance 
And it will be sealed so it will not leak, turbulence which hurts the airflow would be the reason to fill them.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

The stock intank might supply what you need, check a2lowcoupedorr's build thread. I think he ran a carter with the stock intank not powered, just for the sending unit and had success. 

I ran the stock intank when I had bike carbs, seemed to have enough fuel volume.


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Joel Goodson said:


> You had the side tank radiator? Want to donate it?????


 Honestly I have a MK3, MK2 and now a Civic radiator in my garage. If it would help you out and you'd pay shipping it's yours. 

Everything has come in parts wise and now I'm figuring out the wiring of the 6A and 8980. Can anyone confirm if the hall effect sensor is in my ABA's distributor? All the wiring diagrams I'm seeing show the hall effect sensor but I'm not seeing one. Starting to wonder if it was only on the CIS cars.


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

CapitalM3 said:


> Honestly I have a MK3, MK2 and now a Civic radiator in my garage. If it would help you out and you'd pay shipping it's yours.
> 
> Everything has come in parts wise and now I'm figuring out the wiring of the 6A and 8980. Can anyone confirm if the hall effect sensor is in my ABA's distributor? All the wiring diagrams I'm seeing show the hall effect sensor but I'm not seeing one. Starting to wonder if it was only on the CIS cars.


 All ABA's have internal hall senders in the distributors.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The ABA distributor is a single window, it's useless with an MSD setup and no ABA ecu. You need a dizzy with a 4-window wheel.


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

B4S said:


> The ABA distributor is a single window, it's useless with an MSD setup and no ABA ecu. You need a dizzy with a 4-window wheel.


 I keep seeing this as well. A distributor from a digi2 8v will work, right? 

--- I'd just like to take a second and say thanks to those people who are helping out with this thread. Cheers to you all.:beer:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

yes a digi dist and a TT adapter will work fine:thumbup: 
http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...d=1370&zenid=599570376cf0557fcd27e6377aeab18b 


:beer::beer:


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

Svedka said:


> yes a digi dist and a TT adapter will work fine:thumbup:
> http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...d=1370&zenid=599570376cf0557fcd27e6377aeab18b
> 
> 
> :beer::beer:


 I allready have the adapter from TT because I was going to run the vaccum advance dizzy before. Thanks.


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Svedka said:


> yes a digi dist and a TT adapter will work fine:thumbup:
> http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...d=1370&zenid=599570376cf0557fcd27e6377aeab18b
> 
> 
> :beer::beer:


 Ugh, just when I thought I had everything good to go but its a lot better to find out now. If anyone has one of these distributors for sale please let me know. 

Also, does anyone happen to have a part number or way to identify the one that's needed?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

not sure but you might need the intermediate shaft from the digi also to run the digi distributor or swap the gear on the bottom of the dist from the aba to the digi like this kit 
http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...d=1372&zenid=599570376cf0557fcd27e6377aeab18b


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The gear is different, so you'll need to swap the ABA onto the digi dizzy. Not sure if the 1.8 IM shaft will fit (well, it will fit, but not sure if it'll foul anything inside, since it'll have the old pump cam lobe on it, and the ABA one doesn't).


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, that kit posted above shows the ABA gear which is the same as if you pulled it off an aba dizzy and put it on the older style dizzy that you will be using. I just bought the adaptor kit, sans the gear.


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

I cant say enough about Techtonics Tuning customer service. :thumbup: 

I just checked out my dizzy adaptor kit and realized that I lost the roll pin that comes with it. I called to find out the size and had an answer in no time. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

They are 4x20mm incase anybody else is in the same boat.


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

So i hope i dont sound like a complete idiot but for some reason this dizzy talk confuses the crap out of me... If im going to be useing the MSD timing box as well as the 6AL am i still looking at running the digi 2 dizzy with the TT adaptor? or is this somthing that i can look over?


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

bunicula said:


> So i hope i dont sound like a complete idiot but for some reason this dizzy talk confuses the crap out of me... If im going to be useing the MSD timing box as well as the 6AL am i still looking at running the digi 2 dizzy with the TT adaptor? or is this somthing that i can look over?


 You will still need your "early" dizzy to make it work. You are correct in saying that you will need the Digi2 dizzy and the TT adaptor with all the MSD stuff.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

You can get a 3A, 2E (that TT sells) dizzy, or mod the ABA one to 4 window if you do not want to swap the gear and adapter to the early dizzy. 
here is the process: http://abascirocco.hostingraid.com/Distributor_conversion.htm


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

[No message]


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

bunicula said:


> So i hope i dont sound like a complete idiot but for some reason this dizzy talk confuses the crap out of me... If im going to be useing the MSD timing box as well as the 6AL am i still looking at running the digi 2 dizzy with the TT adaptor? or is this somthing that i can look over?


 It sounds like we have the same setup. You're running an MSD 8980? Where are you going to set the timing of the car?


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

> It sounds like we have the same setup. You're running an MSD 8980? Where are you going to set the timing of the car?


 oh man honestly thats so far off right now i havnt even began to think about it.. im sure its not going to be a set it and forget it kinda thing though, esp with the cam ill be using and being able to rev out im assuming its going to take some tweaking to get it right..


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

bunicula said:


> oh man honestly thats so far off right now i havnt even began to think about it.. im sure its not going to be a set it and forget it kinda thing though, esp with the cam ill be using and being able to rev out im assuming its going to take some tweaking to get it right..


 For sure. I was going to go balls out and build the motor right off the bat as well, but I think a more conservative approach with getting it set up and running well on the stock motor is more set to my current caliber. Id like to get some seat time on the stock motor and be able to FULLY wrap my head around this before I get into the motor. 

Not knocking you. You have a bigger set of knots than me obviously.  

Im glad to see that this thread being used as a tool.:thumbup: I've def learned a thing or two since the start. :beer:


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Do you guys know if there's any options for the coolant fitting that comes off the ABA block? I have some extra ports and outlets I wont be using so I'm just wondering if there's another option besides capping them off.

As for ignition. I've been looking into it and I think I'm going to initially set timing at 25 btdc. The MSD 8980 retards timing by 20 at idle and then increases it until 3k rpms. Does 25 degrees timing at 3k seem appropriate or am I way off? 

I've been neglecting to put up pictures because everything is so dirty but I'll have to soon because of the inevitable, "where does this seemingly random hose go" post I'll be making soon.


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Made a post with some pictures of my setup in the MK1 section if anyone's interested


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Link


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...roject.-What-to-keep-and-what-to-ditch-(pics)


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Number one; 
A big congrats on making an good decision on 40's 
stock ABA with cams & headers, do not need 45's 

second, here is what I did on my 2.0L16V against turbulence, and it makes a difference! 

































OS for specs on jetting, here are my suggestions: 
Choke = 36 
Main jet = 135 
Emulsion tube = F16 
Air corrector 180 
Idle jet = 50f9 
Pump jet = 40 
Needle valve 150 
Aux venturi = 4.5 
Float level = 7.5mm 

I am also running the MSD 6Al, with a few extra modules, and they work great! 

Now, I would like to know how these specs run for you with your cam... 

Cheers 
Fred


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Great information! Do you have any ideas on how high timing can/should go?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

CapitalM3 said:


> Great information! Do you have any ideas on how high timing can/should go?


 I have the adjustable timing module in the dash, and adjust it depending on the gas... 
I think about 6 deg advance at idle +8980 retard module...


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

fredybender said:


> I have the adjustable timing module in the dash, and adjust it depending on the gas...
> I think about 6 deg advance at idle +8980 retard module...


I've been looking over those but wasn't sure which one(s) were compatible with the 8980. Which model do you have?


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

Great info Fredy! 

In other news, it looks like our OP got sucked back into the Fuel injection world but i can say his plans are pretty awesome so good luck buddy

Im still in it till the end though and this thread has already been a great resource.. 

Little update on my build: My TT downpipe was just delivered today and I also sourced a nice mk4 exaust mani for free the other day!! I think im going to be switching gears a bit as well and take a break from working on the bay for a while and really start focusing on getting my motor back together and mocked up so i can start getting my wiring/fuel line/brake lines sorted. Once that starts coming together ill def have some pics up for you guys


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

^:thumbup:

I'm getting really close on mine. Did spend a good part of last night trying to swap the gears on the ABA and 1.8 dizzys. I for the life of me can't get the pins to budge. Using a 2lb hammer and a punch.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

CapitalM3 said:


> ^:thumbup:
> 
> I'm getting really close on mine. Did spend a good part of last night trying to swap the gears on the ABA and 1.8 dizzys. I for the life of me can't get the pins to budge. Using a 2lb hammer and a punch.


just covert the aba to 4 window, much easier


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

vwpat said:


> just covert the aba to 4 window, much easier


I'll definitely give that a go. I had read over that link you posted and thought surely pushing out one pin would be easier


----------



## vw_streetrider (Jan 26, 2004)

here for learning :thumbup:


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

vw_streetrider said:


> here for learning :thumbup:


If you're like me, you'll love the learning experience. Enjoy my setup. :thumbup:


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

bumping this up because im excited for for my upcoming week..


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

In for learning as well


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get spark plug wires that will come off the distributor at a right angle? My set has straight ends and wont clear the intake manifold.


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

CapitalM3 said:


> Does anyone know where to get spark plug wires that will come off the distributor at a right angle? My set has straight ends and wont clear the intake manifold.


Make your own. Use 16v ends.


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Joel Goodson said:


> Make your own. Use 16v ends.


Thanks for the tip. Picked up a set of 16v wires yesterday and they work great.


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

CapitalM3 said:


> Thanks for the tip. Picked up a set of 16v wires yesterday and they work great.


Good to hear!


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

In an unrelated question,


What's the color code of the mk2?  Liking that for my mk1 possibly.


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

Fast929 said:


> In an unrelated question,
> 
> 
> What's the color code of the mk2?  Liking that for my mk1 possibly.


Mine? It's polar silver. LA7V


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Getting close on mine but have a couple things slowing me down. 

I switched the 4 window wheel on the 1.8 distributor over to my ABA distributor but I didn't switch the 1.8's hall sensor. Is switching the sensor required for it to work properly?

I'm also having a hard time getting a good connection with the MSD Blaster Coil and the pin style OEM VW spark plug wires. Right now I have some copper in there so it makes the connection but it's pretty shady. Any advice on what kind of cable I should be using to run from the distributor cap to the MSD coil?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

CapitalM3 said:


> Getting close on mine but have a couple things slowing me down.
> 
> I switched the 4 window wheel on the 1.8 distributor over to my ABA distributor but I didn't switch the 1.8's hall sensor. Is switching the sensor required for it to work properly?
> 
> I'm also having a hard time getting a good connection with the MSD Blaster Coil and the pin style OEM VW spark plug wires. Right now I have some copper in there so it makes the connection but it's pretty shady. Any advice on what kind of cable I should be using to run from the distributor cap to the MSD coil?


Did you mark the 4-window wheel vs the rotor tip when you did the swap? If you did, then you need to use the 1.8 hall sender since it is 180* offset from the ABA one, in the dizzy body. The other option (that I've used successfully before) is to place the 4-window wheel 180* out from the mark you made.


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

B4S said:


> Did you mark the 4-window wheel vs the rotor tip when you did the swap? If you did, then you need to use the 1.8 hall sender since it is 180* offset from the ABA one, in the dizzy body. The other option (that I've used successfully before) is to place the 4-window wheel 180* out from the mark you made.


Ahhh, that explains some things. I was sure to mark the rotor and window position in relation to the body but did nothing with the sensor. I'll pull it apart again and swap the sensors.

Thanks for your post, it's a great help.


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

CapitalM3 said:


> Ahhh, that explains some things. I was sure to mark the rotor and window position in relation to the body but did nothing with the sensor. I'll pull it apart again and swap the sensors.
> 
> Thanks for your post, it's a great help.


Switched out the sensor. No better. Here's what I'm noticing. When I turn the car to "on" the MSD stuff starts shooting off spark at a steady and constant interval. Spark then almost 2 seconds then another spark. 

Before I put the distributor back in with the key in the on position I was holding the distributor while spinning it. Regardless of its position the MSD stuff kept on sparking at the same 2 second interval. 

I've checked and double checked all my connections, everything seems to be good. Any idea why the MSD stuff would just spark at its own pace?


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

getting this out of the Archive...


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

bunicula said:


> getting this out of the Archive...


:wave:


----------



## mk_turf (Mar 3, 2012)

diggin some good stuff up!


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

Back from the dead a bit.. My project went stagnant for quite a while BUT I didn't give up! And now I'm back at it full force. I'd love to hear how some of you guys have made out with your projects. In the mean time here's a few pictures of mine and also a link in my sig you all can take a look at too if your interested


----------



## mk_turf (Mar 3, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## jus2fas (Jul 9, 2013)

*efi to carb*

I have a corrado g60....looking to switch it from efi to carb.....my intake manifold sits in the back is there any other head i can use to do this?


----------

